# Στυλ, στυλό (και τα συν αυτοίς) vs στιλ, στιλό (και παραγώγων τους)



## Zazula (May 12, 2008)

Έχει συζητηθεί τούτο πουθενά (πέρα απ' το δηκτικό "πόσα στυλ και στυλό δεν βλέπουμε άλλωστε;" του Νίκου στο Υιέ μου, υιέ μου) ή το ζήτημα θεωρείται λή(σα)ξαν;  Να σημειώσω ότι η υπεροχή των γραφών με Υ σε γκουγκλεύσεις είναι από σαρωτική (στο "στυλ" - 580.000 έναντι 245.000) έως σταλινική (στο "στυλό" - 250.000 έναντι 9.220)...


----------



## cythere (May 12, 2008)

Θα καταθέσω την ταπεινή μου άποψη: γράφω τις λέξεις στυλ, στυλό και παράγωγα με ύψιλον, καθώς θεωρώ ότι προέρχονται από τη λέξη "στύλος".
Από το Online Etymology Dictionary:
style (n.) 
c.1300, stile, "designation, title, manner or mode of expression," from O.Fr. estile "a stake, pale," from L. stilus "stake, instrument for writing, manner of writing, mode of expression," from PIE *sti-lo-, from base *sti- "point, prick, pierce" (see stick (v.)). *Spelling modified by influence of Gk. stylos "pillar." *Meaning "mode or fashion of life" is from 1770; that of "mode of dress" is from 1814. Stylish is first recorded 1797 in "Sense and Sensibility" (the adj. good is understood); and stylize is 1898, from Ger. stilisieren.


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2008)

Ακριβώς το ίδιο με την Cythere.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2008)

Μια από τις πιο αμφιλεγόμενες θέσεις του Κέντρου είναι, όπως ξέρουμε, η ορθογραφία των αντιδανείων — λέξεις που πήραν οι ξένοι από εμάς, τους άλλαξαν τα φώτα και τις ξαναπήραμε εμείς από τους ξένους, αλλά δεν θεωρήσαμε υποχρέωσή μας να δούμε την αρχαιοελληνική λέξη σ’ αυτό που πήραμε, οπότε δεν τις αποκαταστήσαμε έτσι που να λέμε «δικός μας ο γύρος, δικός μας και ο τζύρος». Η ανάσταση των «παιδιών» στην _ορθοπαιδική_ ή κάποιου «φαλλού» στο _γαρύφαλλο_ κάνουν κάποιους να αντιδρούν ή να γελάνε. Άλλωστε και το Κέντρο κάπου τράβηξε μια δική του γραμμή και είπε ότι δεν μαρτυρείται πουθενά η λέξη _πηδώτης_ από το _πηδόν_ (το τιμόνι που έδωσε το «πηδάλιο»), οπότε ας ξεχάσουμε τον Breusing και την ορθογραφία _πηλώτος_ (που σημαίνει ότι, αν υπήρχε _πηδώτης_, κινδυνεύαμε).

Με τα _στυλ, στυλάτος, στυλιζάρω, στυλίστας, στυλό, στυλογράφος_ κ.τ.ό., έχουμε αυτή την άλλη αστεία περίπτωση, όπου, όπως εξηγεί και το λεξικό παραπάνω (και στο OED: The spelling style, originally a meaningless variant of stile, owes its modern currency, both in Fr. and Eng., to the erroneous notion that L. stilus is an adoption of Gr. στύλος, column), άλλαξαν οι δυτικοί κατά λάθος την ορθογραφία του stilus, πήραμε κι εμείς _στυλ _και _στυλό_, και ήρθε μια ωραία ημέρα η απλοποίηση και είπε «όλα με γιώτα». Όμως, αν οι δυτικοί έκαναν το λάθος μια φορά (άλλο αν οι Ιταλοί γράφουν stile και stilo), εμείς είμαστε δυο φορές δικαιολογημένοι να λέμε «δικός μας ο στύλος, δικός μας κι ο στυλός». Και δεν αλλάζει ο κόσμος εύκολα το περήφανό ύψιλόν του (Y grec), αντιθέτως το βάζει (και δεν το αφήνει) ακόμα κι εκεί που μόνο η τρελή φαντασία το βλέπει (π.χ. μπύρα).

Το _στιλέτο_, προς το παρόν, δεν κινδυνεύει. Αυτό δεν το στραπατσάρισαν οι δυτικοί. Και, Cythère, δεν θα αλλάξουμε το Τσιρίγο σε Τσυρήγο, εντάξει;


----------



## cythere (May 12, 2008)

> Και, Cythère, δεν θα αλλάξουμε το Τσιρίγο σε Τσυρήγο, εντάξει;


Όχι βέβαια, και σας διαβεβαιώνω, monsieur nickel, ότι την μπίρα μου την πίνω με γιώτα!


----------

